# Ex pats and La Liga



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all, 

Is there anyone on here who sometimes or regularly attends La Liga matches? 

I am moving to Albir soon and next season would like to get my football fix by attending a few games. 

The closest teams would be Levante FC, Valencia FC and a bit further away Elche FC. 

Anyone got experiences of these grounds? 
How is getting tickets and what are the costs? (including big games Real & Barca)
Friendly atmosphere at the grounds? 


I am excited about the move, but also getting to a few football matches along the way. 

Cheers.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Glasgow Billy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there anyone on here who sometimes or regularly attends La Liga matches?
> 
> ...


I don't know those grounds, but here in Malaga there is an expat group that all attend matches together and in the same part of the stand. There is quite an expat contingent here.


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

Aron said:


> I don't know those grounds, but here in Malaga there is an expat group that all attend matches together and in the same part of the stand. There is quite an expat contingent here.


I'm also hoping to be able to go to some matches after our move to Spain.....I'm not sure if I'd make Malaga or Sevilla my 'local' team yet, but would like to see both.

How do you get in touch with the Malaga expat supporters 'club'?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Glasgow Billy said:


> Friendly atmosphere at the grounds?


I'm not really a football fan so can't answer your questions, but I have to say I've been impressed by the behaviour of the Spanish football fans I've come across.

A few years ago we happened to be staying in Valencia (not far from their stadium) and discovered that they were playing Man U one evening in the Champions League. We watched the second half of the match in a nearby bar and got chatting to a group of young men at the next table, supporting Valencia. They asked me where I was from and I said Manchester. United won in the closing minutes of the match and I thought oh dear, that won't go down well. One of them leaned over, shook my hand and said "the best team won", and they all raised their glasses!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

StevejR1 said:


> I'm also hoping to be able to go to some matches after our move to Spain.....I'm not sure if I'd make Malaga or Sevilla my 'local' team yet, but would like to see both.
> 
> How do you get in touch with the Malaga expat supporters 'club'?


I found out through the local British Legion club, but another neighbour said he had been and there was a whole section of Brits.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't know what club i will follow until I'm settled. I just want to have a bit of the excitement football brings on matchday. 
Going to the pub on match days and meeting Spanish fans. I does not really need to be a group of ex pats. 


Anyone know how easy it is to get tickets and the costs of a regular La Liga Match? Do the prices vary like they do in the English premiership for the bigger games? 

Cheers 

Billy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

StevejR1 said:


> I'm also hoping to be able to go to some matches after our move to Spain.....I'm not sure if I'd make Malaga or Sevilla my 'local' team yet, but would like to see both.
> 
> How do you get in touch with the Malaga expat supporters 'club'?


This is their website:-

Peña Internacional Malaguista


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Glasgow Billy said:


> I don't know what club i will follow until I'm settled. I just want to have a bit of the excitement football brings on matchday.
> Going to the pub on match days and meeting Spanish fans. I does not really need to be a group of ex pats.
> 
> 
> ...


We often watch Liga matches in a bar because we don't have pay TV. The atmosphere is fantastic and everyone is very friendly even though we are Barcelona fans and very much in a minority down here! 

I've not been to a match yet but the prices vary enormously depending on who they are playing and where you sit. You'd need to take out a small mortgage to watch RM or Barça at home. You can see Sevilla (now Europa League champions) for €20 though.


----------



## Glasgow Billy (Apr 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We often watch Liga matches in a bar because we don't have pay TV. The atmosphere is fantastic and everyone is very friendly even though we are Barcelona fans and very much in a minority down here!
> 
> I've not been to a match yet but the prices vary enormously depending on who they are playing and where you sit. You'd need to take out a small mortgage to watch RM or Barça at home. You can see Sevilla (now Europa League champions) for 20 though.


Thanks for that info. €20 seems not too bad. You onlt need an internet connection and you will have pay tv free if you know how. ;-)


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

By far the best way to get tickets is to get a season ticket. However some teams will ask you to pay extra for the Barca and Real Madrid games. Elche was one of these. there was uproar actually. 

With my team it included all friendlies and cup games as well as the big two.


----------



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

May also be worth following a few people on Twitter. For example some of the top football journalists like sid Lowe, Graham Hunter and Guillem Balague are there. They in turn often retweet comments from local (English-speaking) groups like @AtleticoFans (supporters of Atletico Madrid) or @VCF_English (Valencia CF news in English). You'll soon make contacts with followers of a particular team.


----------

